# Rebuilding my RH ZW1 wheels...



## Enur (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello Wheels and Tire Forum...

Just wanted to share some pictures from the rebuild of my 17" RH ZW1 Wheels.

I bought the Wheels almost 10 years ago, and used them for several summers seasons. Here is how the looked back then.










The last couple of years I have been using other wheels, but I just love my RH's :heart:

They started life as 8*17" ET60 5x112, my plan is to make them 8" front, and 9" back.


I bought two used outer edges...

One of them had a BAD damage from curb contact - the lip had almost rolled over, I gave it some heat and pulled it back out.










Pretty good looking overall - but need Work










Roughly sanded the area where I straightened the lip ...










My old wheels with different amounts of corrosion under the clearcoat




























Centercaps also showing same signs ...










Tryed different ways of removing the clearcoat, none of them good! It is almost impossible to find a good paintstripper here.
I had to sand down most of the clearcoat by hand, and them remove the small leftovers with paintstipper with only little effect










The factory paint on the centers, looked OK - but had become very flat - with almost no shine 










Polished that also ...










First of the outer edges polished - could not resist a test fit...



















And just a comparison - before and after ...










Still working on them ...


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Great progress. Just added you to the Build Almanac.


----------



## Enur (Jan 28, 2007)

DUTCHswift said:


> :thumbup: Great progress. Just added you to the Build Almanac.


Thank you! 


I have done some more work in the last days. Mostly polishing lips, and cleaning screws.

Old nuts are too rusty, and I could not source M7 nuts locally. I therefore ordered new ones from http://iclair.de/ in Germany
Because of easter they will be delivered on Tuesday I think.










Screws where polished one by one in the cordless drill, with a toothbrush and some Autosol (Chrome polish), and finally a micro-fiber cloth.










And all 4 wheels getting closer to assembly!










:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Enur (Jan 28, 2007)

Since last post I got all 4 wheels put back together, and got them on the car. 

I also decided to try something else than the stock RH centercaps, as they where too bad too rescue. I had a set off caps from original Audi A6 wheels.

Measured them, and found out that they had too big a radius, therefore I machined them down until they where snap on fit, on the RH wheels.
I like that they are slightly darker then the original paint on the RH wheels.

Well pictures tell the story ...










Back together with bolts in ...




























New valves also ...










Fresh nuts on the back side ...










I used Lock-Tite on the nuts, and a Lock-Tite sealing product inside to make them airtight ... Haven't leaked within the first week, and I hope it stays in that way!  
Tightened somewhere between 25-30 Nm - or around 22 Ft-lb. for you guys in the states .... 

Pictures on the car follows soon....!


----------

